# Man Beans



## queteepie (Jun 13, 2008)

I like to call these Man Beans because my hubby and bro both call them "real mans' beans"

Tracy's Man Beans

Ingredients: 
1/2 pound sliced bacon, diced
1/2 pound ground beef (or leftover pork, brisket etc.)
1 cup chopped onion
1 can (28 ounces) Bush's Beans
1 can (16 ounces) kidney beans, rinsed and drained
1 can (15-1/4 ounces) Butter beans, rinsed and drained
1/2 cup barbecue sauce
1/2 cup ketchup
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
2 tablespoons prepared mustard
2 tablespoons molasses
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon chili powder 

Directions: 
In a large skillet, cook bacon, beef (skip the beef step if you are using leftover pork, brisket etc and add the leftover meat to the final mix) and onion until meat is no longer pink and onion is tender; drain. 
Transfer to a greased 2-1/2-qt. baking dish; add all of the beans (leftover meat if you are using it) and mix well. In a small bowl, combine the remaining ingredients; stir into beef and bean mixture. Cover and bake at 350° for 45 minutes. Uncover; bake 15 minutes longer.. Or smoke it at 225 for a few hours! Enjoy

QueTeePie


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 13, 2008)

Sounds great, too bad you didn't post this an hour sooner. Got a pot of chili on the stove.
Thanks for the recipe. Will try it.


----------



## queteepie (Jun 13, 2008)

Don't worry Andy, they are worth the wait. I am not sure how they stand up next to Dutch's but they sure are mighty fine Man Beans!!!

QueTeePie


----------



## seboke (Jun 13, 2008)

Got this one saved to my "gotta try" folder too.  Sounds real tasty!


----------



## desertlites (Jun 13, 2008)

YUP they do sound great-thanks


----------



## jerkyaddict (Jun 14, 2008)

is this a handed down recipe ? i have one thats really close thats probably a few gen's old cept no kidney's no brown sugar and 1/2 cup molass....and these are some good beans.....i bet yours might even be better i will try !


----------



## queteepie (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey Jerky...I wouldn't say they are handed down family wise...but I did a cooking article a while back, after the editor of the paper took me to his dad's (95 yrs.old) house to search through the family recipe 'vault' in the attic. I found it there and was given permission to take it by the family...been making them ever since. Only update I made was the Bush's beans (cause they r my favorite) I make these for the local fireman's chicken BBQ (Chicken leg quarters on a cinder pit) and they have been the talk of the town since!

QueTeePie


----------



## hausfire (Jun 16, 2008)

MAN those beans were awsome I made them for some friends what a hit thnks for sharing


----------



## abelman (Jun 16, 2008)

What he said, Thanks!!


----------



## queteepie (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Hausfire!!! So glad you and your company enjoyed them. They are always a hit no matter where I take em':)
 Where in Jersey are you from...I am a born and raised Jersey girl myself. (Passaic County area) Transplanted to New Hampshire six years ago. I miss my people in Jersey but New Hampshire is God's Country, and I like the state motto..."Live Free or Die". 
I definetly don't miss the Jersey taxes
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






QueTeePie
Tracy


----------



## hausfire (Jun 17, 2008)

you like that one . Im from Sayreville, NJ. Can leave love tha taxes all all the other corupt bull****..Nah just kiddin.I am a career Firefighter in Harrison. and have to stay till retirement.13 more years. I like the motto here THE GARDEN STATE ha ha  later eric


----------

